# Surprise!



## ResidentialZoo (May 3, 2012)

Came home from my daughters softball game to find one of my female rabbits bloody, with fur all over the pen.. She is housed with another female of approximately the same age..

So I set up a temp home for the bloody girl, moved her in, and started to organize and clean the other pen... and stumbled across a nest of new baby bunnies! They must have been born sometime between 3 & 6pm tonight.. 

So I swapped the rabbits and put the Momma back in the pen, set up a heat lamp in the house there, and started to prepare a spot for the babies to be moved.... and stumbled across another nest of babies! Unfortunately, all of these look to have been born a day or two ago and were all gone - I'm assuming they got cold. I didn't even know my girls were preggo!

So out of the 18 total babies over the past few days, 7 are doing well. 

Anyone in the market for pure-bred Angora bunnies?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2012)

What was the bloodiness? Was it just from having the babies or was she attacked?


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2012)

She could have been attacked by the other female. They can be very mean. I never housed rabbits together. They will eat their own, sometimes for no apparent reason. Sorry about the loss of the little ones. Hope mom is okay.


----------



## ResidentialZoo (May 3, 2012)

the blood appears to just be afterbirth. it was only on her front legs, and there were no wounds or marks on her anywhere else.. So I assume it was her moving/cleaning the babies and getting the sacks off...


----------

